# Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7/15



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Dogs at the Isabella County Animal Control Shelter
1105 S. Isabella Rd. Mt. Pleasant, MI 48858
Hours: Mon - Fri 7:30 am to 5:45 pm
Sat. 9 am - 2 pm, closed Sunday
Phone: <span style="color: #FF0000">989-773-9721</span>
Updated: July 9, 2008

Kennel 21 
2 M/F German Shepherd puppies

They will be available for adoption on July 15th and are not listed on pf yet.

Wasn't sure if I should list this as they are not available for adoption yet but thought it would be ok to let people know they were there.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI239.html

http://www.midmichiganadopt-a-pet.com/id15.html


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Seriously.... can they get any cuter


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG if it was up to me, I would have 10 GSDs and treat them all with such love and devotion. They are soooo cute. You will find a home soon for sure.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Why oh why can't I have lots of land for lots of GSD's?!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Adorable babies.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

I called a friend about these 2, she was looking for a pup, and so was her mother inlaw, cant get any better than this, about an hour away, shes gonna call tomorrow, and i`m going with her to see these 2 little faces, and I know both dogs will be very well taken care of and trained, just hope there still there tomorrow, if it was November they would be coming home with me


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

I wish I had more land also and that I lived in MI. I would take them home with me in a heartbeat.
But I do have relatives in MI. To bad they aren't looking for a few new pups.
Hope they find homes soon.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

well everyone keep your paws crossed, theres been a lot of interest in these 2, so the friend thats interested her and I are going tuesday morning and have to put your name in a hat thats how they`ll be adopted, so she`ll atleast have more than once chance, LOL you never know we both might be winners


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Are you serious? Are they doing any screening before letting you put in your name? Wow.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

You have to be kidding... I certainly hope they at least make the applicants fill out apps and get references. What is the world coming to... 

T


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

These pups should be going to who has the better home not who's name is picked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Sad isn't it? I've heard of shelters in GA doing that too.....


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Very sad. No regard for the welfare of the animal.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*



> Originally Posted By: kathybThese pups should be going to who has the better home not who's name is picked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well thats the way Tammy and I look at it so were taking my Van her GSD Alex and my 2, so at least the people in charge can see, her boy Alex and my Max are both registered T.D.Inc dogs, and both know over 30 commands both hand-signal and voice and were hoping to show the folks in charge there what these little puppys could become in the right hands, I`ll let everyone know here what happens


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

bump. shelter is no way to start life.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

My money is on you two! Best of luck for the pups' sake!
Debbie


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

BUMP.. don't want these 2 ending up in the wrong hands


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Any news? Praying these two end up with a great home.


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

I Hope These Babies Got Appropriate Homes!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Who ended up with these pups?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Any word on these babies?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

Any news?? Did you get the pups?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Mt. Pleasant, MI. Two GSD puppies M/F Avail. 7*

I wound up having to work tues and Tammy went up there, i`ll find out what happened, i`m sure she would have called if she was successful


----------

